# Top 25 Left-Wing Films



## Ragnar

Big Hollywood  Top 25 Left-Wing Films

I can't say I agree with the order though it's not bad. Also, I have not seen five of the twenty-five films on the list so I can't say anything about them at all. However, I do have to agree, *for the most part* (Michael Moore. Really?) of the films I've seen, they are *almost* all (Mikey Moore, really?) very great films to watch.

Some of them are among my favorites too though I've never tried to put together a definitive list, let alone a list that took politics into account. Also the degree of "Leftyness" varies quite a bit IMHO as Nolte makes his case.


----------



## Madeline

Interesting list, Ragnar.

Thankies for posting.


----------



## midcan5

I only saw 20 ?  Interesting how the right cannot live without defining the left?  Odd predicament when all you do is look at the other as something else. You can define else. 

He missed a few interesting films I could maybe (?), if I had a narrow head like his, define as leftist. Death of a Salesman, Being There, Focus are three, anyone who hasn't seen 'Focus' see it. Book is better.  And how about Steinbeck, Orwell, Huxley, Beckett, or Dickens?  Were they lefties? Their stories became movies too. Lots more. Waiting for Godot is about as lefty as one can get. LOL

Righties always tell us what is good for us, weird bunch as they accuse the other side of same.  I saw a list of their bad books once too. Seems ideas scare the crap outta them.


----------



## Big Fitz

Amazing how many of those movies I've actually seen and agree they're often entertaining but then.... they get moralizing and you want to vomit.


----------



## uscitizen

I have seen 4 of them.
But Apolclypse Now is a left wing film?

rightwingers seem to love it.


----------



## Big Fitz

uscitizen said:


> I have seen 4 of them.
> But Apolclypse Now is a left wing film?
> 
> rightwingers seem to love it.


oh yeah.  Let's make every last soldier look like a lunatic bloodcrazed warmonger.  Very conservative.


----------



## Ragnar

midcan5 said:


> I only saw 20 ?  Interesting how the right cannot live without defining the left?  Odd predicament when all you do is look at the other as something else. You can define else.
> 
> He missed a few interesting films I could maybe (?), if I had a narrow head like his, define as leftist. Death of a Salesman, Being There, Focus are three, anyone who hasn't seen 'Focus' see it. Book is better.  And how about Steinbeck, Orwell, Huxley, Beckett, or Dickens?  Were they lefties? Their stories became movies too. Lots more. Waiting for Godot is about as lefty as one can get. LOL
> 
> Righties always tell us what is good for us, weird bunch as they accuse the other side of same.  I saw a list of their bad books once too. Seems ideas scare the crap outta them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMz1-Kgz_DI



Right defines the Left, Left defines the Right. Not a big deal when done smartly and fairly and Nolte was up to the task. If he was afraid of ideas, there is nothing in all 25 articles that indicated that. (though there is nothing particularly wrong with concern over the perpetuation of bad ideas like racism, collectivism or fat people in spandex)

It's possible, being hollywood-centric that foreign films were not considered for the list tough I don't know that definitively. In any case the point of posting list like this is to promote discussion of other worthy film, the order of the list, what should not be there, etc. I have not seen _Death of a Salesman_, the Hollywood version anyway though I think I should. 

Anyway, Nolte is writing in praise of great "lefty" films, in each case stating first why he thinks it's "Left" and then, why he thinks it's a great film. I think that's a worthy exercise for anyone. I'd be just as interested to read a list of Right leaning movies and why they are or are not great art as well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

American Beauty was bizarre. 
I never understood how a movie that made it out to be the fault of the teen girl that a perverted Dad of her friend wanted to f*ck her. And just at the moment he was about to screw her he has an epiphany - and whalla he's the good guy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And btw - he forgot Avatar.


----------



## Ragnar

iamwhatiseem said:


> And btw - he forgot Avatar.



Avatar came up briefly in one of the articles but was rejected from the list because despite being "Left", it was not actually a very good movie.

The opposite reason was sited for not including Dr. Strangelove. It was a great movie, but not particularly left wing.


----------



## Big Fitz

iamwhatiseem said:


> And btw - he forgot Avatar.


No no... that was on the second page.


----------



## Madeline

What about the older films?  Are they "leftist" as well?

Imitation of Life
The Yearling
To Kill a Mockingbird
A Touch of Evil


----------



## Ragnar

Madeline said:


> What about the older films?  Are they "leftist" as well?
> 
> Imitation of Life
> The Yearling
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> A Touch of Evil



Good questions. Unfortunately I've only seen To Kill a Mockingbird which was a much better film than many on Nolte's list (and an even better book) however, I don't see how Mockingbird qualifies as a "leftist" film.

Also, I swear I've been meaning to see A Touch of Evil. Really.


----------



## Madeline

I love A Touch of Evil.   Orson Wells will make your skin crawl, he he he.

What about Of Mice and Men?

Seems to me, any film that portrays the poor (or women, or workers, or people of color, etc.) in a sympathetic light would be leftist, Ragnar.


----------



## westwall

midcan5 said:


> I only saw 20 ?  Interesting how the right cannot live without defining the left?  Odd predicament when all you do is look at the other as something else. You can define else.
> 
> He missed a few interesting films I could maybe (?), if I had a narrow head like his, define as leftist. Death of a Salesman, Being There, Focus are three, anyone who hasn't seen 'Focus' see it. Book is better.  And how about Steinbeck, Orwell, Huxley, Beckett, or Dickens?  Were they lefties? Their stories became movies too. Lots more. Waiting for Godot is about as lefty as one can get. LOL
> 
> Righties always tell us what is good for us, weird bunch as they accuse the other side of same.  I saw a list of their bad books once too. Seems ideas scare the crap outta them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMz1-Kgz_DI







I gthink you have that backwards my friend.  I can pretty much gurantee you it is a lefty who got San Francisco to outlaw toys in Happy Meals.

&#8216;The Daily Show&#8217; investigates San Francisco&#8217;s Happy Meal toy ban | Grist

Just one of hundreds of examples of libs telling people what's best for them and how they should live and what they should eat, drink, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

midcan5 said:


> I only saw 20 ?  Interesting how the right cannot live without defining the left?  Odd predicament when all you do is look at the other as something else. You can define else.
> 
> He missed a few interesting films I could maybe (?), if I had a narrow head like his, define as leftist. Death of a Salesman, Being There, Focus are three, anyone who hasn't seen 'Focus' see it. Book is better.  And how about Steinbeck, Orwell, Huxley, Beckett, or Dickens?  Were they lefties? Their stories became movies too. Lots more. Waiting for Godot is about as lefty as one can get. LOL
> 
> Righties always tell us what is good for us, weird bunch as they accuse the other side of same.  I saw a list of their bad books once too. Seems ideas scare the crap outta them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMz1-Kgz_DI



And we know the left would never define the right.

What right-wing movies do you hate yourself for loving? - Democratic Underground

Ooops, I bet you forgot Democratic Underground exists.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Madeline said:


> I love A Touch of Evil.   Orson Wells will make your skin crawl, he he he.
> 
> What about Of Mice and Men?
> 
> Seems to me, any film that portrays the poor (or women, or workers, or people of color, etc.) in a sympathetic light would be leftist, Ragnar.



I disagree. The movies can portray the poor sympathetically and still be right wing. What makes a film left wing, or right wing, is a blatant disregard for presenting an even handed view of both sides of an issue.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Ragnar

Madeline said:


> What about Of Mice and Men?
> 
> Seems to me, any film that portrays the poor (or women, or workers, or people of color, etc.) in a sympathetic light would be leftist, Ragnar.



I assume there is more than one (or even two) Hollywood versions of Of Mice and Men. I saw the one with Gary Sinise and John Malkovich and thought it was pretty well done. Two great actors and a great story. I don't know if it's a left wing film but I'd rate it higher than many of the movies on Nolte's list.

Forgive me Madeline if I'm confusing you with someone else on USMB, but I think of you as a fair minded center-right thinker. (??) In any case, wherever you fall on the political spectrum (reguardless I think your fair minded, lol) it's a mistake IMHO to accept the left's cartoon version of the right wing. (i.e. unsympathetic to women, minorities etc)

As an example, I don't think of the Civil War movie Glory as a right wing film just because all the "good guys" were (or would be) Republicans. No major, or minor political party in America want's to see slavery return (or exist elsewhere in the world). (on edit, forgot to add) Its the same with To Kill a Mockingbird witch Harper Lee wrote in the late 50's (I think). Though it's unsaid, being in the American South, it's easy to presume the villains would be Democrats and Atticus a Republican. I say this to make the point that it's not a left wing film, however, by the same token, there is nothing there that makes it a "right wing" film either.


----------



## Big Fitz

Of course you couldn't consider "The Day After" because it was TV.  But wow, talk about your leftwing punditry.

Then you got "The Day After Tomorrow"  but this list is for GOOD movies.

Other quasi leftist pap can include:  Ferngully, The Abyss, An Inconvenient Truth, The Happening, The Deerhunter, Million Dollar Baby, The Life of David Gale and Pay It Forward come to mind.


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> And btw - he forgot Avatar.


Meh.... Much as Cameron tried to preach the environmentalist wacko gospel, Avatar was a sort of inadvertently left-handed libertarian movie.

Think about it....Big, overbearing, avaricious gubmint declares "eminent domain" over the property of its rightful owners, who are obviously far too rustic and provincial to know what's ultimately in their best interests.

Just as in Rand's dreary novels, the protagonists are flimsy, cliched, two dimensional and predictable. Meanwhile, the antagonists are a rich portrait of the authoritarian mindset, that holds complete contempt whatsoever for the lifestyle and traditions of their would-be subjects, who wish nothing more than to be left alone, which could easily be pulled straight out of today's political headlines.


----------



## Big Fitz

Oddball said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And btw - he forgot Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.... Much as Cameron tried to preach the environmentalist wacko gospel, Avatar was a sort of inadvertently left-handed libertarian movie.
> 
> Think about it....Big, overbearing, avaricious gubmint declares "eminent domain" over the property of its rightful owners, who are obviously far too rustic and provincial to know what's ultimately in their best interests.
> 
> Just as in Rand's dreary novels, the protagonists are flimsy, cliched, two dimensional and predictable. Meanwhile, the antagonists are a rich portrait of the authoritarian mindset, that holds complete contempt whatsoever for the lifestyle and traditions of their would-be subjects, who wish nothing more than to be left alone, which could easily be pulled straight out of today's political headlines.
Click to expand...

He's bashed corporate America since Aliens when Paul Reiser satisfyingly got turned into Alien fodder.  Same with Terminator 2 when it was the evil defense contractor who was technically responsible for Skynet.  And don't forget the Abyss with his finale preaching how horrible mankind is.

Reminds me, in college I took a course in studying Science Fiction (yes it was an elective) and it was interesting to see what was known as the Sci Fi formula.  One of the key elements often found was "science versus military" which often had some educated person (scientist, philosopher, doctor... someone) who was fighting to get us to 'understand' the alien force killing people.  The military response was always 'fuck understanding, ready, fire, aim!'  How the movie was perceived often was based on who one that debate.

And speaking of which, how about "The Day The Earth Stood Still", "War of the Worlds" and "The Phantom Planet"?  Great classic films.  But, they do have a bit of a bias.  Oh, one funny point in the 1950's "War of the Worlds".  When the alien tripod first comes out, the radio station broadcasting has the call letters "KGEB" on their microphone.  I laughed out loud in class when I saw that.


----------



## Truthmatters

I have noticed its much harder to find "its a wonderful life" on TV anymore.

You used to see it all the time at christams time.


----------



## Tank

Brokecrack mounted


----------



## Truthmatters

Brokeback mountain is a great movie.

Some just dont understand how lies about who you are in your soul harm everyone arround you.


----------



## Big Fitz

Tank said:


> Brokecrack mounted


OW! OW! OW!

Why'd you have to show a pic of that film????  I can't even stand the damn ads for it!  Reminds me of when I rented "Wilde".  I love Stephen Fry and had some interest in learning more about Oscar Wilde.  But 15 minutes in, I had to stop the film and return it I was so revolted by it.

I have no stomach for that kinda stuff.  It's also why I won't read Mercedes Lackey anymore.  BLEAGH!!!!


----------



## Madeline

I had no idea you were such a fraidy cat, my Big Fizzy friend.  You do know that gay is not contagious, correct?  You cannot contract it just from laughing all the way through The Birdcage.

I think it'd be interesting to try and come up with a list of righty films.  Meanwhile, I agree the "creature features" of the 1950's that depended on the horrors of the Atom Bomb were probably lefty (but since they were fears that fueled wars in IndoChina, mayhaps righty at the time....I guess it depends on your POV, then or now).

My favorite of that catagorey is The Incredible Shrinking Man.

What about feminist movies?  All those pictures where the battered wife kills her ex?  Or the ones where an oppressed but talented chick works her way into the boardroom?

And no, the remake of Of Mice and Men cannot possibly be a good as the original.  Henry Fonda is amazing, and every inch of film is just spectacular.....a sort of black and white technicolor.  I dun know how they shot it, but it's one of the best movies ever made, IMO.


----------



## Nosmo King

Only a bitter partisan can see left wing or right wing films.

Imagine have such a limited world view that everything must pass through a political filter before it can be consumed.

That being said, there are some films whose intent is political.

Anyone ever think of Inherit the Wind or The Ox Bow Incident?  The most lefty film intended to be a lefty film?  Salt of the Earth.

The most right wing film?  Triumph of the Will.


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> I had no idea you were such a fraidy cat, my Big Fizzy friend.  You do know that gay is not contagious, correct?  You cannot contract it just from laughing all the way through The Birdcage.
> 
> I think it'd be interesting to try and come up with a list of righty films.  Meanwhile, I agree the "creature features" of the 1950's that depended on the horrors of the Atom Bomb were probably lefty (but since they were fears that fueled wars in IndoChina, mayhaps righty at the time....I guess it depends on your POV, then or now).
> 
> My favorite of that catagorey is The Incredible Shrinking Man.
> 
> What about feminist movies?  All those pictures where the battered wife kills her ex?  Or the ones where an oppressed but talented chick works her way into the boardroom?
> 
> And no, the remake of Of Mice and Men cannot possibly be a good as the original.  Henry Fonda is amazing, and every inch of film is just spectacular.....a sort of black and white technicolor.  I dun know how they shot it, but it's one of the best movies ever made, IMO.


I just spent an afternoon with a lesbian friend of mine, her partner and two of their lesbian friends.  It was funny when I realized I was the only straight one in the room.  Didn't bother me in the least.  That movie squicks me out and I've been friends with members and heads of the campus "10% society" a gay advocacy group.  When the guys get romantic, I've gotta go.

And I loved The Birdcage.  Nathan Lane was a scream, and Gene Hackman did a great job.  Hank Azaria stole his scenes too.  It was nice to see the caring relationship between Lane and Williams.  Great film.

The Oxbow Incident?  That film was a massive headfuck!  very good but wow!  I had to watch it in High School.  

But political intent in film?  Oh sure.  Even before Leni Reifenstahl did "Rise to Power", you also had "Birth of a Nation" as well and "Metropolis" oh my GAWD that is such a socialist propaganda piece... but good.  It was the progressive era though, till Hitler and very 'fashionable' to the intelligentsia to talk about progressivism and theories of positive and negative eugenics among other currently popular leftist ideas.

Film has been a political media since it's creation.  "Victory through Air Power" anyone?


----------



## Madeline

Well, I have never seen Brokeback Mountain, but unless it features a lot of steaming cow guts I can't imagine why it'd squork you, Fitz.  I've never seen Metropolis either, but I've heard it was great, and I'd like to.

Most right wing movie EVA?  Surely The Fountainhead?  Made me a fan of Patricia Neal for life.


----------



## midcan5

Quantum Windbag said:


> And we know the left would never define the right.
> 
> What right-wing movies do you hate yourself for loving? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Ooops, I bet you forgot Democratic Underground exists.



That's just a bunch of children posting random thoughts. I looked at a few titles and I would not consider them right wing?  

Can someone show me a right wing film?  I only had one film course in college and it was great, it went through various historical times and presented ideas - aka propaganda - that were popular for the times. Nationalism is a big one during war and hard times.  Can someone tell me a right wing movie? I am trying hard to imagine the plot as conservatism is basically reactionary?  William Buckley stars in 'The Big Crank,' the true story of Edmund Burke and how he hated revolutions. Or Soupy Sales in 'Dick'  the true story of how I got all my deferments. Sorry for joke, but name one, so I can see if I agree.


----------



## Nosmo King

midcan5 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we know the left would never define the right.
> 
> What right-wing movies do you hate yourself for loving? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Ooops, I bet you forgot Democratic Underground exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a bunch of children posting random thoughts. I looked at a few titles and I would not consider them right wing?
> 
> Can someone show me a right wing film?  I only had one film course in college and it was great, it went through various times historical times and presented ideas - aka propaganda - that were popular for the times. Nationalism is a big one during war and hard times.  Can someone tell me a right wing movie? I am trying hard to imagine the plot as conservatism is basically reactionary?  William Buckley stars in 'The Big Crank,' the true story of Edmund Burke and how he hated revolutions. Or Soupy Sales in 'Dick'  the true story of how I got all my deferments. Sorry for joke, but name one, so I can see if I agree.
Click to expand...

While the basic tenets of Liberalism make for good story telling (help those who cannot help themselves, pull together as a team and go further than the individual) the tenets of Conservatism fall desperately short of epic lore.


Best I can think of is the Cold War turkey Red Dawn.  Try that out for a spin.  Of course it only turns right, so you'll be back in a hurry.


----------



## Oddball

Nosmo King said:


> While the basic tenets of Liberalism make for good story telling (help those who cannot help themselves, pull together as a team and go further than the individual) the tenets of Conservatism fall desperately short of epic lore.
> 
> 
> Best I can think of is the Cold War turkey Red Dawn.  Try that out for a spin.  Of course it only turns right, so you'll be back in a hurry.


Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.

A-mazing!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Can't beleive I actually took the time to scroll down that list. (damn I'm bored)

however

MASH should have been #1.  My Dad, who was in that war, hated that movie.  He said it was like watching hippies act like they went to Korea instead of Viet nam. (no quotations, memories fade)


----------



## Two Thumbs

Quantum Windbag said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw 20 ?  Interesting how the right cannot live without defining the left?  Odd predicament when all you do is look at the other as something else. You can define else.
> 
> He missed a few interesting films I could maybe (?), if I had a narrow head like his, define as leftist. Death of a Salesman, Being There, Focus are three, anyone who hasn't seen 'Focus' see it. Book is better.  And how about Steinbeck, Orwell, Huxley, Beckett, or Dickens?  Were they lefties? Their stories became movies too. Lots more. Waiting for Godot is about as lefty as one can get. LOL
> 
> Righties always tell us what is good for us, weird bunch as they accuse the other side of same.  I saw a list of their bad books once too. Seems ideas scare the crap outta them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMz1-Kgz_DI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we know the left would never define the right.
> 
> What right-wing movies do you hate yourself for loving? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Ooops, I bet you forgot Democratic Underground exists.
Click to expand...


Now that's a funny list.

they all had guns except for the Wiz of Oz (a RW movie?) and The Ten Commandments (also not an RW movie)

All the Death wish movies are on there with Dirty Harry.

Just shows the tunnel thought that comes from some groups.


----------



## Nosmo King

Oddball said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the basic tenets of Liberalism make for good story telling (help those who cannot help themselves, pull together as a team and go further than the individual) the tenets of Conservatism fall desperately short of epic lore.
> 
> 
> Best I can think of is the Cold War turkey Red Dawn.  Try that out for a spin.  Of course it only turns right, so you'll be back in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.
> 
> A-mazing!
Click to expand...

When pressed to name a right wing film, the only two I can think of are Triumph of the Will and Red Dawn.

Can I help it if selfishness makes for a lousy story?  Even _A Christmas Carol _shows the salvation a Conservative can seek once his philosophy proves too shallow.


----------



## logical4u

uscitizen said:


> I have seen 4 of them.
> But Apolclypse Now is a left wing film?
> 
> rightwingers seem to love it.



The lefties view the military like that.
The righties wish they could be that heartless.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the basic tenets of Liberalism make for good story telling (help those who cannot help themselves, pull together as a team and go further than the individual) the tenets of Conservatism fall desperately short of epic lore.
> 
> 
> Best I can think of is the Cold War turkey Red Dawn.  Try that out for a spin.  Of course it only turns right, so you'll be back in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.
> 
> A-mazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When pressed to name a right wing film, the only two I can think of are Triumph of the Will and Red Dawn.
> 
> Can I help it if selfishness makes for a lousy story?  Even _A Christmas Carol _shows the salvation a Conservative can seek once his philosophy proves too shallow.
Click to expand...


How is Red Dawn a RW movie?

Never heard of the other one.


----------



## Oddball

Nosmo King said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the basic tenets of Liberalism make for good story telling (help those who cannot help themselves, pull together as a team and go further than the individual) the tenets of Conservatism fall desperately short of epic lore.
> 
> 
> Best I can think of is the Cold War turkey Red Dawn.  Try that out for a spin.  Of course it only turns right, so you'll be back in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.
> 
> A-mazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When pressed to name a right wing film, the only two I can think of are Triumph of the Will and Red Dawn.
> 
> Can I help it if selfishness makes for a lousy story?  Even _A Christmas Carol _shows the salvation a Conservative can seek once his philosophy proves too shallow.
Click to expand...

Uh-huh...That was exactly my point.

Or

"Imagine have (sic) such a limited world view that everything must pass through a political filter before it can be consumed."


----------



## logical4u

Madeline said:


> I love A Touch of Evil.   Orson Wells will make your skin crawl, he he he.
> 
> What about Of Mice and Men?
> 
> Seems to me, any film that portrays the poor (or women, or workers, or people of color, etc.) in a sympathetic light would be leftist, Ragnar.



If they overcome their situation/problem, it is a conservative film.

If they are still stuck in the same spot, begging for someone else to "free" them, it is a leftie film.


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.
> 
> A-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> When pressed to name a right wing film, the only two I can think of are Triumph of the Will and Red Dawn.
> 
> Can I help it if selfishness makes for a lousy story?  Even _A Christmas Carol _shows the salvation a Conservative can seek once his philosophy proves too shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Red Dawn a RW movie?
> 
> Never heard of the other one.
Click to expand...

Patrick Swayse Charlie Sheen and some Brat Packers fight off a Soviet invasion of ranch country with shotguns and hunting rifles and true grit.  One out of five stars.  Predictable and simplistic.  See it for free on TNT.


----------



## Nosmo King

Oddball said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...It only took three posts to go from bitter partisan hack to astute commentator on political content in cinema.
> 
> A-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> When pressed to name a right wing film, the only two I can think of are Triumph of the Will and Red Dawn.
> 
> Can I help it if selfishness makes for a lousy story?  Even _A Christmas Carol _shows the salvation a Conservative can seek once his philosophy proves too shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...That was exactly my point.
> 
> Or
> 
> "Imagine have (sic) such a limited world view that everything must pass through a political filter before it can be consumed."
Click to expand...

I have a very extensive collection of films on DVD.  I do not watch a film and make a judgment on its politics.  How someone got a political message out of the Wizard of Oz, I still don't know.  But the story was written in the 19th century and is chock full of allegory.

But someone decided that there are "Lefty" films and made a top 25 list.

I can't come up with 25 "Righty" films to save my life.

Using the criteria the OP used in creating such a list, I find it pitiful that someone would filter his film experience through politics.


----------



## Oddball

Nosmo King said:


> Patrick Swayse Charlie Sheen and some Brat Packers fight off a Soviet invasion of ranch country with shotguns and hunting rifles and true grit.  One out of five stars.  Predictable and simplistic.  See it for free on TNT.


That just makes it stupid, not any sort of political statement.

And make no mistake about it, that flick is almost as endlessly stupid as "Road House".


----------



## Big Fitz

Oddball said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Swayse Charlie Sheen and some Brat Packers fight off a Soviet invasion of ranch country with shotguns and hunting rifles and true grit.  One out of five stars.  Predictable and simplistic.  See it for free on TNT.
> 
> 
> 
> That just makes it stupid, not any sort of political statement.
> 
> And make no mistake about it, that flick is almost as endlessly stupid as "Road House".
Click to expand...

I loved it.  But when I first saw it as a kid, it fucked me up when you add in that The Day After had just been aired 2 years before and then you had a host of post apocalyptic films that was very powerful in the minds of young teens.


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> Well, I have never seen Brokeback Mountain, but unless it features a lot of steaming cow guts I can't imagine why it'd squork you, Fitz.  I've never seen Metroplois either, but I've heard it was great, and I'd like to.
> 
> Most right wing movie EVA?  Surely The Fountainhead?  Made me a fan of Patricia Neal for life.


I've seen The Fountainhead.  Horrible casting IMHO.  Gary Cooper was a HORRID choice and even his excellent acting skills were for the wrong part.  And as Oddball pointed out, Rand characters, for all the intrigue to them, are often stilted ad 2 dimensional as they are archetypes first and foremost in almost Jungian simplicity.

The book is phenomenal.  Ellsworth Toohey is a truly diabolical and chilling villain.  He seemed almost ancillary in the movie removing such a wonderful subtle malice and caustic menace that the movie never captured which was more the focal point of the book.

As for Brokeass Mountain, they were Sheep ranchers.

Good right wing movies?  Hmmm

-Demolition Man (very anti-utopian, introduces us to Sandra Bullock)
-The Dark Knight (yes, right wing even with his subtle shot at the patriot act)
-Addams Family/Addams Family Values (an unconventional family triumphs and remains whole against those who would divide them and steal their fortune)
- Iron Man ( Industrialist jerk has his eyes opened, tries to go peacenik and discovers that the price of peace is to prepare for war)

Just a couple that most may not notice that I consider more 'Right Wing".


----------



## Madeline

Oddball said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Swayse Charlie Sheen and some Brat Packers fight off a Soviet invasion of ranch country with shotguns and hunting rifles and true grit.  One out of five stars.  Predictable and simplistic.  See it for free on TNT.
> 
> 
> 
> That just makes it stupid, not any sort of political statement.
> 
> And make no mistake about it, that flick is almost as endlessly stupid as "Road House".
Click to expand...


Road House is sacred, Oddball.  SACRED.


----------



## rdean

Most famous films are left wing.  Few from the right have much talent.


----------



## Big Fitz

rdean said:


> Most famous films are left wing.  Few from the right have much talent.


Ever heard of Sturgeon's Law?  Look it up Hairnet.  It's true for your precious leftist media echo chamber too.


----------



## midcan5

No real hits from the right? 

Imagine the chicken-hawks welcoming the Russians. I can see the hugs and kisses now. So 'Red Dawn' would need to be modified so only the poor whites and minorities fight the battle, we can rule that one out. The 'right' would be in church and if not just deferred, or maybe hiding in a cave. Dick Cheney as super soldier, nah!

'Triumph of the Will' sorta works, reminds me of a tea party film, except the TP is lots of old people living off the government but complaining about it, and worrying their seat in front of the boob tube will cost more. Imagine all the tea party signs and the guns and assault weapons. It could be renamed Triumph of the Tea Bag' in which beautiful and vivacious Michelle Bachmann, plays a combination Ayn Rand and Marie-Antoinette and John Boehner could repeat ad infinitum 'hell no, we won't.'

Any more right wing films?  Probably not, whining is hardly entertaining.


----------



## Tank




----------

